# Make a Cinematic Pulsing Synth Bass with Serum



## Soundbed (Nov 28, 2020)

Here's a video on how To Make a Pulsing, Organic “Motor” Arpeggio Patch From Scratch (with Serum).



We walk through using Serum to design a pulsating, contemporary analog sounding synthesizer preset for your own collection from scratch.

Covers effects, filters, wavetables, LFOs and more.

Chapters in the video description.


----------



## TheMusicSync (Dec 10, 2022)

Hi,
Do you know where i can find bass pulse presets like this (cinematic) for Serum?


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 10, 2022)

TheMusicSync said:


> Hi,
> Do you know where i can find bass pulse presets like this (cinematic) for Serum?


Hi! I mean, the point of the video would be to make your own, and play with the settings to customize
to your liking.

After watching the video, you're still interested in buying some?

Thanks for watching by the way.

I have a million and one presets from a variety of makers, but ... I do still like making my own. (Maybe it's just me.)


----------



## TheMusicSync (Dec 12, 2022)

Yeah, the video was great, if you have some pulsing bass to sell, let me know your links to hear some.
Have you packs of it? From 50 to 100 would be perfect to start new comps


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 14, 2022)

TheMusicSync said:


> Yeah, the video was great, if you have some pulsing bass to sell, let me know your links to hear some.
> Have you packs of it? From 50 to 100 would be perfect to start new comps


Thanks! I haven't started selling anything yet, but I found some free ones in the free versions of Keepforest Evolution Devastator Warzone (and others by Keeprest) you might like. Of course, these are audio loops and not synth patches, but ... maybe of interest to you?






Keep-forest


Keep-forest




keep-forest.com


----------



## TheMusicSync (Dec 15, 2022)

Thanks SOundbed, yes i already have the Free edition. Pretty cool, i don't know if the full version offer huge pulses. I am in my "pulsating sounds" period. LOL


----------



## Solarsentinel (Dec 17, 2022)

You can find a lot of pulse bass presets (Tenet style) in the Serum pack from the unfinished.





The Unfinished | Serum Alpha







www.theunfinished.co.uk


----------



## TheMusicSync (Dec 21, 2022)

Solarsentinel said:


> You can find a lot of pulse bass presets (Tenet style) in the Serum pack from the unfinished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks Solarsentinel!


----------

